# Finally a steelhead!



## jimhx720 (Jan 9, 2003)

I can finally join the club! I went fishing with my friend yesterday on the Huron and caught my first steelhead on the Huron. Trolling with rapala's and it hit like a ton of bricks, I had so much fun reeling that fish in I can not begin to describe the feeling. Had another on about 10-15 minutes after that first one, but lost the fish due to improper boat control, I got a little excited and introduced a little too much slack in the line and it threw the hook. Right after that I lost the lucky lure and we didn't have anymore bites after that.
What a day on the water!

Jim


----------



## itsmemitch (Dec 5, 2011)

i hear ya on that when i caught my first steelhead i was hooked on it this sport is like a crack addiction to me


----------



## STEELHEAD JUNKIE (Feb 20, 2010)

Congrats and Welcome to the Club!!!!! :woohoo1::woohoo1::woohoo1::Welcome::Welcome::Welcome:


----------



## Stryker (Sep 30, 2008)

Well done. :woohoo1:

I having been catching them for 40 years, and they're still exciting.


----------



## jimhx720 (Jan 9, 2003)

I never really understood when I heard others talking about how they fight and now I do. Truly addicting.


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

Now that you can get them on the soft water try ice fishing for them with tip ups. I took a 13 pounder on a tip up Sunday, hand lined him in what a blast. Congrats on the first steelhead.


----------



## JigginRod (Dec 29, 2010)

Congratulations!! How many times did it get airborne? I've been hooked on them for almost 40 years now,they're still my favorite fish.:


----------

